# Just a little brag...



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

As some of you know, I joined Weight Watchers in June. I had 28 pounds to lose. Well, tonight, I hit my goal!:chili::chili: Actually exceeded it by a pound. 

I'm so happy in my new body, I knew it was there somewhere, lol!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Congratulations, Linda!!! I am so happy for you!!! And, you can be so proud because you reached your goal during the holiday season!! You go girl!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Linda :chili::chili::chili: As I e-mailed, I'm so proud of you. What a feat. You're really an inspiration. Okay, so as we say with our fluffs, before and after pix, please


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Huge congrats Linda for beating your goal.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Congrats!!!! My new years resolution, like so many others, is to loose weight. Let's just say it isn't going so well and it's only 5 days in! Many have told me they've had success with weight watchers. I may have to look into their program.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Yes, pics! I'd love to put more faces to all of you!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Congratulations, Linda! That is truly impressive


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Ok, you asked for it! First one is of me in 2003 in SF (where I'll be headed on Saturday!), and the last one is from NYE this year, with my friend, Wendy.

Pretty gross, and appropriately stuffing my face with food...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Congratulations, Linda!!! I am so happy for you!!! And, you can be so proud because you reached your goal during the holiday season!! You go girl!


Thank you, sweet Marie! I know - I was pretty surprised that I did it right after the holidays, but my group leader said she just knew I was going to do it tonight!


Snowbody said:


> Linda :chili::chili::chili: As I e-mailed, I'm so proud of you. What a feat. You're really an inspiration. Okay, so as we say with our fluffs, before and after pix, please


I feel inspired myself, Sue. All through the process, at the meetings, when the leader would ask what helps you lose weight, I would answer my motivation. I went from a tight 12 to a solid 6!


Critterkrazy said:


> Huge congrats Linda for beating your goal.


Thank you, Kim!


BellaEnzo said:


> Congrats!!!! My new years resolution, like so many others, is to loose weight. Let's just say it isn't going so well and it's only 5 days in! Many have told me they've had success with weight watchers. I may have to look into their program.


I highly recommend Weight Watchers, Amanda.



BellaEnzo said:


> Yes, pics! I'd love to put more faces to all of you!


Here you go!


zooeysmom said:


> Congratulations, Linda! That is truly impressive


Thanks, Elisabeth!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah baby!!!! Like i said, Lin, you truly have inspired me because I'm so jealous. Lol. Congratulations, sweetie.
Xoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxoxo


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Well done you!!! You rock!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Way to go Linda!!! :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: Ya done great, Kiddo!! :thumbsup:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> As some of you know, I joined Weight Watchers in June. I had 28 pounds to lose. Well, tonight, I hit my goal!:chili::chili: Actually exceeded it by a pound.
> 
> I'm so happy in my new body, I knew it was there somewhere, lol!:HistericalSmiley:


 
Oh Linda, you must feel wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So Happy for you!!!! :chili:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

What an accomplishment----CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Congratulations!! You look G R E A T!!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Congratulations!!! That is great news!!!:chili::chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

WOW WEE!!!! That's fantastic!!! I am so proud of you....and jealous! 

I have the idea of losing weight in my mind, but never seem to move on it.:blink:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That is awesome!! I am so proud of YOU!!!:chili: Now, you can go to SF and knock 'em dead!!!:chili: You did have to put a before pic with an eating picture...send that to WW!!!:chili: I know you are so happy about your weight loss.....:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:Congratulations~~~~


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

WOW LINDA!!!! That is fantastic!!! I am soooo proud of you. You look amazing!!! I really wish I could do the same. I have tried soooo many times but keeping giving up a few weeks in to a diet.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

How wonderful you reached your goal WOW!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

KAG said:


> Yeah baby!!!! Like i said, Lin, you truly have inspired me because I'm so jealous. Lol. Congratulations, sweetie.
> Xoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxoxo


Thank you, Ker! I did actually inspire a woman at my meeting, she just recently got down to 300 pounds and told me that I was her inspiration. Felt very good!


Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> Well done you!!! You rock!!!


Thanks, Jac!:wub:


Maidto2Maltese said:


> Way to go Linda!!!
> :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: Ya done great, Kiddo!! :thumbsup:


Thanks a lot, Terry! I feel like I 'done good'! It's such a great feeling to see a project to its end.


allheart said:


> Oh Linda, you must feel wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So Happy for you!!!! :chili:


I do feel wonderful, Christine! Thanks!


Madison's Mom said:


> What an accomplishment----CONGRATULATIONS!


It kind of feels like I did when I finished my first semester of college as an adult, Glenda! I do feel a great sense of accomplishment.


Furbabies mom said:


> Congratulations!! You look G R E A T!!!!


Thanks, Deborah - I FEEL great, too!


aprilb said:


> Congratulations!!! That is great news!!!:chili::chili:


Thank you, April!


The A Team said:


> WOW WEE!!!! That's fantastic!!! I am so proud of you....and jealous!
> 
> I have the idea of losing weight in my mind, but never seem to move on it.:blink:


Pat - I look a little different than I did at your meet-up, don't I?


Bailey&Me said:


> WOW LINDA!!!! That is fantastic!!! I am soooo proud of you. You look amazing!!! I really wish I could do the same. I have tried soooo many times but keeping giving up a few weeks in to a diet.


Nida, I've tried it before, too, and it never stuck. This program really taught me how to cook for myself. I never did before. Living in NYC, it's all too easy to just pick up the phone or go online and order food. And naturally, I didn't order healthy food - more like burgers, reubens, fried fish, etc.


Maglily said:


> How wonderful you reached your goal WOW!


Thanks Brenda! Feels really good to be there!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Add me to jealous list. My brain thinks about dieting or eating healthy all the time, but unfortunately, it never follows through. Linda, you look fabulous. If I ever made through week 3 at Weight Watchers, maybe it would stick. I'm really happy for you, I know how hard it is to lose and keep it off.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratualtions! You should be very proud of yourself!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Linda - as you know I'm a big WW fan as well. I found that my going back to meetings depended a lot on whom the leader was. I tried a couple of classes and wasn't wild about them. Then I went to one and the leader was so much fun that everyone laughed through a lot of it swapping stories and suggestions and it also wasn't only about the weight but other things as well -- she even used to pass around a folder of activities going on in the neighborhood for us to take part in. Some physical (work out) and some cultural - go to the ballet instead of eating and feed the soul. I really looked forward to the meetings and it wasn't a drag to go there. She actually stopped being a leader and is now a professor at NYU but I did find another so that's my suggestion to those interested in WW. But it's really not a diet; it's a lifestyle you can live with.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Congratulations! It's always motivating to hear success stories. Did you take a picture of the scale while you were on it showing your BELOW goal weight? That would be fun to have. Like others I'm so impressed that you continued toward your goal during the holidays.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

And I'm so happy for you Linda!!!!:chili:



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> As some of you know, I joined Weight Watchers in June. I had 28 pounds to lose. Well, tonight, I hit my goal!:chili::chili: Actually exceeded it by a pound.
> 
> I'm so happy in my new body, I knew it was there somewhere, lol!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Linda, you have every right to brag! :chili::chili:
We all have areas of one kind or another that need to be battled over---weight is one that a lot of people struggle with that is difficult to master---but we ALL have something to "overcome." 
This shows me what a strong person you really are, and I believe that you are a great example to all of us! Mostly I believe you have won on two fronts---conquered your dragon & made yourself more respected in your own eyes & other's. WTG!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

wow that's terrific! I lost 25 pounds when we moved to Florida, figure it was the warm weather and you just get out to do more... Came back up north and the 25 pounds I lost "found" me again...

I gotta try something,it's so hard to loose weight...it used to be easier when I had hormones!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

:aktion033: Way to go Linda!!! That is AWESOME! :aktion033: :cheer:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG, Linda, that is F-A-B-U-L-O-U-S!!! I am so proud of you (and envious too).


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

AWESOME,LINDA!!! YOU ROCK,GIRL!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

revakb2 said:


> Add me to jealous list. My brain thinks about dieting or eating healthy all the time, but unfortunately, it never follows through. Linda, you look fabulous. If I ever made through week 3 at Weight Watchers, maybe it would stick. I'm really happy for you, I know how hard it is to lose and keep it off.


Thanks, Reva. I went with a friend at first. She was a member before, and joined just for me, so I would get started. It really helped to have that initial support, and then you get weekly support from the group.



donnad said:


> Congratualtions! You should be very proud of yourself!


I am, Donna! I love the new me!


Snowbody said:


> Linda - as you know I'm a big WW fan as well. I found that my going back to meetings depended a lot on whom the leader was. I tried a couple of classes and wasn't wild about them. Then I went to one and the leader was so much fun that everyone laughed through a lot of it swapping stories and suggestions and it also wasn't only about the weight but other things as well -- she even used to pass around a folder of activities going on in the neighborhood for us to take part in. Some physical (work out) and some cultural - go to the ballet instead of eating and feed the soul. I really looked forward to the meetings and it wasn't a drag to go there. She actually stopped being a leader and is now a professor at NYU but I did find another so that's my suggestion to those interested in WW. But it's really not a diet; it's a lifestyle you can live with.


I agree about the leader, Sue. Ours is wonderful. Recently, a friend of mine joined and she had been going to another meeting and said that mine was so much better than hers.


educ8m said:


> Congratulations! It's always motivating to hear success stories. Did you take a picture of the scale while you were on it showing your BELOW goal weight? That would be fun to have. Like others I'm so impressed that you continued toward your goal during the holidays.


Haha, Deb! I should have had them take a picture of the scale, but I think it's all computerized. I could always take a shot of my own bathroom scale and put it on my refrigerator to remind me!


Rocky's Mom said:


> And I'm so happy for you Linda!!!!:chili:


Thanks, Dianne!


edelweiss said:


> Linda, you have every right to brag! :chili::chili:
> We all have areas of one kind or another that need to be battled over---weight is one that a lot of people struggle with that is difficult to master---but we ALL have something to "overcome."
> This shows me what a strong person you really are, and I believe that you are a great example to all of us! Mostly I believe you have won on two fronts---conquered your dragon & made yourself more respected in your own eyes & other's. WTG!


I agree, Sandi. Each of us has some demon(s) inside us. For me, it was the weight. I was so unhappy - I'd wear big tops and leggings all the time to cover up, and that actually made me look worse! Now, I'm in more fitted sweaters and jeans! And my sweaters are, for the first time in a very long time, size medium instead of large or extra large, lol.


michellerobison said:


> wow that's terrific! I lost 25 pounds when we moved to Florida, figure it was the warm weather and you just get out to do more... Came back up north and the 25 pounds I lost "found" me again...
> 
> I gotta try something,it's so hard to loose weight...it used to be easier when I had hormones!


My extra weight always found me, too, when I'd lose, Michelle. And, I agree, it's so much harder to lose as we (gulp) age. When I was in my early thirties, I dropped weight so fast. Guess I've always struggled with weight issues. Hopefully, that's in the past now!


MoonDog said:


> :aktion033: Way to go Linda!!! That is AWESOME! :aktion033: :cheer:


Thank you, Robin!


Lacie's Mom said:


> OMG, Linda, that is F-A-B-U-L-O-U-S!!! I am so proud of you (and envious too).


Thanks, Lynn - I feel pretty fabulous. Almost started crying at my meeting, lol.


chichi said:


> AWESOME,LINDA!!! YOU ROCK,GIRL!!!:chili::chili::chili:


Thanks, Jill!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so happy for you, Linda!! Weight is also an issue for me and I lost over 30 pounds on weight watchers about 5 years ago... so I know that WW works. The problem is that those 30 pounds found me again and now I need to get serious about losing them and keeping them off. Thanks for posting.... you've inspired me to get with it again.

Congrats again... you look great!!! Enjoy SF!!!

Hugs,
Debbie


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Congratulations:chili::chili::chili::chili:

Really proud of you reaching your goal!!! That's great news!!

You are inspirational!!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:

Hugs:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Well done!! That is excellent! I am so happy for you!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulation Linda, you look awesome. I just got though watching the Dr. Phil show about the diet "Pink Method". Maybe I will give it a try. Your picture is sure an inspiration.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats Linda, I am so proud of you. You look great!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

congrats Linda! :chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

(((((((LINDA)))))) :aktion033::rockon::drinkup::rochard::walklikeanegyptian::jackrabbitslims::cheer: I am soooooo haapy for you. I need to try and lose weight it's so hard when your older


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

That is AMAZING news to brag about! Congratulations Linda! I love love love Weight Watchers


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

harrysmom said:


> I'm so happy for you, Linda!! Weight is also an issue for me and I lost over 30 pounds on weight watchers about 5 years ago... so I know that WW works. The problem is that those 30 pounds found me again and now I need to get serious about losing them and keeping them off. Thanks for posting.... you've inspired me to get with it again.
> 
> Congrats again... you look great!!! Enjoy SF!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Debbie! Weight has always been an issue for me, too. I'm happy to inspire others, if I can.


joyomom said:


> Congratulations:chili::chili::chili::chili:
> 
> Really proud of you reaching your goal!!! That's great news!!
> 
> ...


Thank you!


Orla said:


> Well done!! That is excellent! I am so happy for you!


Thanks, Orla!


lynda said:


> Congratulation Linda, you look awesome. I just got though watching the Dr. Phil show about the diet "Pink Method". Maybe I will give it a try. Your picture is sure an inspiration.


Thank you, Lynda. Good luck on the Pink Method. I've never heard of it, but hope it works for you.


sassy's mommy said:


> Congrats Linda, I am so proud of you. You look great!


Thanks, Pat! I feel pretty great, too.


mfa said:


> congrats Linda! :chili:


Thank you, Florence!


Matilda's mommy said:


> (((((((LINDA)))))) :aktion033::rockon::drinkup::rochard::walklikeanegyptian::jackrabbitslims::cheer: I am soooooo haapy for you. I need to try and lose weight it's so hard when your older


thanks, Paula! It is harder when you get older.


RudyRoo said:


> That is AMAZING news to brag about! Congratulations Linda! I love love love Weight Watchers


Thank you, Leigh! I love it, too!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Yay sweet Linda :chili:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Awesome Linda!! 
I think I found the pounds you lost


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations Linda...i'm so proud of you!!!:chili::chili::chili: 
I have never had a problem with weight, in fact i was underweight even though i ate like a pig, even after my first son. Well after my second son i had trouble losing the weight and he's now 25 so can no longer say it's baby fat and i just continue to gain, it's very frustrating when you were able to eat anything and not gain weight and now struggling to lose it. :smilie_tischkante: I know Weight Watchers has been a great success to so many and i'm hoping that this is the year for me to get on the right path.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Linda you look amazing....Congratulations ..xoxoxo


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! That is quite the achievement!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

:aktion033:Congratulations!!!! You're looking great.


----------

